# Gurley suspended 4 games



## Buck (Oct 29, 2014)

Reading on Twitter with no link yet.


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources/media-center/news/georgia-s-gurley-eligible-play-nov-15


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2014)

http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources/media-center/news/georgia-s-gurley-eligible-play-nov-15


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2014)

$3000.  

Wonder how the team responds to this one. Hopefully they won't have a let down game.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 29, 2014)

The NCAA is a joke.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 29, 2014)

At least we get him  back for Auburn


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 29, 2014)

First it was 400 bucks now over 3000.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's a link http://espn.go.com/college-football...b-todd-gurley-given-four-game-suspension-ncaa


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 29, 2014)

I wouldn't come back


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2014)

I guess somebody lied.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

Precedent had been set.  Gurley knew the rules, this is on him.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> I wouldn't come back



So you you would not only screw your team once, but you'd do it a second time?  Not coming back isn't penalizing the NCAA, it's hurting 3's teammates.


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Precedent had been set.  Gurley knew the rules, this is on him.



Yep.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 29, 2014)

If Uga loses a game between here and auburn then I wouldn't come back if I were him. Playoff chances would be gone and it takes one play and he's like Marcus Lattimore. Still struggling to make it back from a bad knee injury.


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Precedent had been set.  Gurley knew the rules, this is on him.



If he told CMR $400 knowing it was $3000 he should be sent on his way. It's more about Gurley than the TEAM at this point.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Precedent had been set.  Gurley knew the rules, this is on him.



Exactly.  At least we have him back for AU.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re:*

If I were Gurley I would not return for risk of injury and his future.

But I bet he will return for Auburn if Georgia has an opportunity to get to the SEC Championship. 

And I for one appreciate his honesty and know that it will soon be rewarded with a lucrative NFL contract. I will be a fan of whatever team he plays on.

I hope there are some other athletes out there that will now come clean! Because we all know they aren't!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 29, 2014)

And now we know why it took so long...... So much for it being only one time and $400.  Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2014)

...<div style="max-width: 500px;" id="_giphy_CXAPW8vCQzYkg"></div><script>var _giphy = _giphy || []; _giphy.push({id: "CXAPW8vCQzYkg",w: 216, h: 175});var g = document.createElement("script"); g.type = "text/javascript"; g.async = true;g.src = ("https:" == document.location.protocol ? "https://" : "http://") + "giphy.com/static/js/widgets/embed.js";var s = document.getElementsByTagName("script")[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(g, s);</script>


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

If kids start taking themselves out for fear of injury, college football would be ruined.  Play it out, don't screw over your teammates.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Precedent had been set.  Gurley knew the rules, this is on him.



So is that why Manzel got 1/2 of 1 game?


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Precedent had been set.  Gurley knew the rules, this is on him.



So is that why Manzel got 1/2 of 1 game?  Or should he have just lied like Winston and the rest of the college football players doing it?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> So is that why Manzel got 1/2 of 1 game?



Nope, they didn't have evidence of money changing hands with JM.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> If kids start taking themselves out for fear of injury, college football would be ruined.  Play it out, don't screw over your teammates.



Haha come on very few have or will have Gurleys nfl upside. But you never know when the injury will come if it does.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2014)

Guys lets look at the positive here we will have him back for Aubarn!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2014)

Manzel case had no case of money changing hands.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

Buck said:


> http://www.ncaa.org/about/resources/media-center/news/georgia-s-gurley-eligible-play-nov-15



Just going through the motions.



> The university indicated it will appeal the decision.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

Time for UGA to move on.. He was an idiot and should face the downtime.. 

Time to focus on Florida!


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Guys lets look at the positive here we will have him back for Aubarn!



Thinking positive, Gurley put 10% in the offering plate.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

riprap said:


> Thinking positive, Gurley put 10% in the offering plate.



He's still a nit wit for the other 90%.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Just going through the motions.



SO...you're saying there's still a chance......

"the committee can remove or reduce the conditions..."

<div style="max-width: 500px;" id="_giphy_5iWRIkTk961dS"></div><script>var _giphy = _giphy || []; _giphy.push({id: "5iWRIkTk961dS",w: 245, h: 170});var g = document.createElement("script"); g.type = "text/javascript"; g.async = true;g.src = ("https:" == document.location.protocol ? "https://" : "http://") + "giphy.com/static/js/widgets/embed.js";var s = document.getElementsByTagName("script")[0]; s.parentNode.insertBefore(g, s);</script>


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> SO...you're saying there's still a chance......
> 
> "the committee can remove or reduce the conditions..."



I would bet there is zero chance that will happen. The appeal is for show.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks for your words of encouragement and support for my fragile psyche.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re:*



elfiii said:


> He's still a nit wit for the other 90%.



Partially!  I commend him for coming clean when no other recent athlete has done so.  Though wrong that he did break the rule, he is of high enough moral character to tell the truth! That is commendable! Most of the other players and the coaches and their respective schools simply tell the NCAA to prove it! And usually, the NCAA cannot!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe Gurley will feel bad about letting down his team and losing the Heisman and come back next season to make it all good....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

You "high and mighty Dawgs" make me want to puke.  Heck yes appeal the decision.  Get him on the field as soon as possible.  If it was $400 or $3000, that is five minutes or fifteen minutes worth of jersey sales at the bookstore after a home game. Gurley has brought in millions for UGA, and you guys want to hang him over peanuts.  OK, let me have it you sanctimonious choir boys about "rules are rules".  I wont get any support on this stance here, but there are plenty of Dawgs that feel like me.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 29, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> You "high and mighty Dawgs" make me want to puke.  Heck yes appeal the decision.  Get him on the field as soon as possible.  If it was $400 or $3000, that is five minutes or fifteen minutes worth of jersey sales at the bookstore after a home game. Gurley has brought in millions for UGA, and you guys want to hang him over peanuts.  OK, let me have it you sanctimonious choir boys about "rules are rules".  I wont get any support on this stance here, but there are plenty of Dawgs that feel like me.



Sure...suit him up and play him...and then see what happens....you will be the first one whining about the wrath that the NCAA would hand out to the school.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 29, 2014)

Consider they claim this has happened over multiple years it's a wonder it's not worse. For gurley and the school. So be happy with 4 games lol


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

Uh read it again there Nasty. I said APPEAL THE DECISION, not put him on the field without approval.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 29, 2014)

I just hope this stupid archaic rule gets changed for future players. I don't believe in paying the players but to tell them they can't make money from autographs is just Bull IMHO.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 29, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> I wouldn't come back



I never really thought about this, but it does make you think about his future. Heisman out now, if he lied about the amount what might come of that too? Lots of things may influence him. He will excel at the NFL combine and probably go 1st round. Multi -million $$$ contract next spring.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2014)

matters.......


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 29, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Time for UGA to move on.. He was an idiot and should face the downtime..
> 
> Time to focus on Florida!



^^^ this, 

screw Gurley, he screwed the school, us fans and himself...

cut him, CMR and set the precedent we don't play at UGA - not high and mighty, just sick of the woe is me football college players being so called broke - they are not digging ditches and have the chance to even play for the great schools they represent...spoiled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> I never really thought about this, but it does make you think about his future. Heisman out now, if he lied about the amount what might come of that too? Lots of things may influence him. He will excel at the NFL combine and probably go 1st round. Multi -million $$$ contract next spring.



Good point, but the only thing that scare NFL GM's is hard drug use, any jail time, domestic violence, or chronic injuries.  Gurley has none of these.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 29, 2014)

formula1 said:


> Though wrong that he did break the rule, he is of high enough moral character



  He told the truth because he was caught.  Gurley didn't just go to the NCAA and say he felt really, really bad and needed to get this off his chest.


----------



## Horns (Oct 29, 2014)

Reckon where the difference in money comes from? Unless someone else squealed?


----------



## formula1 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re:*



Rebel Yell said:


> He told the truth because he was caught.  Gurley didn't just go to the NCAA and say he felt really, really bad and needed to get this off his chest.



Just my opinion!  And you shared yours!  Good enough!


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 29, 2014)

I never read where Gurley or the school said it was $400. I read where Ed Garland the lawyer for Bryan Allen said it was a one time payment of $400.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 29, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Uh read it again there Nasty. I said APPEAL THE DECISION, not put him on the field without approval.



My apologies for the missreading.  Appealing the decision will not result in him coming back before the 4 games are up.  It is all window dressing.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2014)

That's what I figured since they hadn't made a ruling.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 29, 2014)

formula1 said:


> Just my opinion!  And you shared yours!  Good enough!



You know what opinons are like, and I've been called one on more than a couple occasions.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2014)

http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2014/10/29/todd-gurley-free-chance/

There you have it!


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2014)

DSGB said:


> http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2014/10/29/todd-gurley-free-chance/
> 
> There you have it!



I think it is a good article.

He broke the rules...is paying the penalty and will hopefully come back from it.

I do kinda think it is a joke that the NCAA is penalizing him for admitting guilt....while others who don't admit guilt don't get penalized.  

But at the end of the day, he did wrong....was caught...and is paying.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 29, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> He told the truth because he was caught.  Gurley didn't just go to the NCAA and say he felt really, really bad and needed to get this off his chest.



And yet Wimpston denies, denies, denies and keeps on keepin on like it's no problem at all.

At least Gurley manned up to his wrongdoing and is taking his lumps like a grown individual which is less than anyone can EVER say about the idiot in Trailorhassee. 

NCAA is joke and has been for a decade.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 29, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> And yet Wimpston denies, denies, denies and keeps on keepin on like it's no problem at all.
> 
> At least Gurley manned up to his wrongdoing and is taking his lumps like a grown individual which is less than anyone can EVER say about the idiot in Trailorhassee.
> 
> NCAA is joke and has been for a decade.



Okay... That was funny!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> You "high and mighty Dawgs" make me want to puke.  Heck yes appeal the decision.  Get him on the field as soon as possible.  If it was $400 or $3000, that is five minutes or fifteen minutes worth of jersey sales at the bookstore after a home game. Gurley has brought in millions for UGA, and you guys want to hang him over peanuts.  OK, let me have it you sanctimonious choir boys about "rules are rules".  I wont get any support on this stance here, but there are plenty of Dawgs that feel like me.



I've never thought very highly of team members who sell out their team mates for the sake of personal aggrandizement at the team's expense.


----------



## waddler (Oct 29, 2014)

I think they should have made him share the 3 grand with his offensive line.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 29, 2014)

I bet that idiot "Wimpston" knows how to spell trailer correctly.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Oct 29, 2014)

Got to wonder if perhaps-just perhaps-there are some things we don't know about this entire matter ?  You basically never know what you don't know!!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I've never thought very highly of team members who sell out their team mates for the sake of personal aggrandizement at the team's .xpense.



I bet if you ask every team mate of Gurley 
 if he sold them out, you would not get a yes answer.  Then go to a UGA home game and
notice the 60,000 folks (of the 92,000 in attedance) with #3 jersey.  Then ask yourself who is getting sold out.  And dont use words like aggrandizement.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> I bet if you ask every team mate of Gurley
> if he sold them out, you would not get a yes answer.  Then go to a UGA home game and
> notice the 60,000 folks (of the 92,000 in attedance) with #3 jersey.  Then ask yourself who is getting sold out.  And dont use words like aggrandizement.



Don't care about 60,000 folks. I'm not a sheeple and I don't like sell outs.

Does elevated usage of the English language bother you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Don't care about 60,000 folks. I'm not a sheeple and I don't like sell outs.
> 
> Does elevated usage of the English language bother you?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 29, 2014)

Now Gurley got 3k for the autographs from the same sports card thug that had all the JW signatures but JW claims he did not take anything? All I can say is wow.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2014)

some collateral support from a Bammer. thank ya there fairhope!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 29, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> some collateral support from a Bammer. thank ya there fairhope!



That boy had plenty of autograph money to pay for those crab legs. Anybody who believes he didn't take any money after the 3k figure that TG got needs to check themselves. If it comes out somehow that he did take money he along with CJF should be gone and all wins except the Clemson game which he did not play should be vacated.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2014)

naw....at this point, Im really wanting my Dawgs to win out, win the SEC, and get FSU in the first round. ....and beat them unmercifully....Karmic justice.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Don't care about 60,000 folks. I'm not a sheeple and I don't like sell outs.
> 
> Does elevated usage of the English language bother you?



And now you hit me with sheeple. I give up


----------



## riprap (Oct 29, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> naw....at this point, Im really wanting my Dawgs to win out, win the SEC, and get FSU in the first round. ....and beat them unmercifully....Karmic justice.



That's right! 

Where is the go get me a "hickery" branch thread".


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 29, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Now Gurley got 3k for the autographs from the same sports card thug that had all the JW signatures but JW claims he did not take anything? All I can say is wow.



The same guys had at least three bama boys that I know of in the same scheme.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 29, 2014)

alaustin1865 said:


> The same guys had at least three bama boys that I know of in the same scheme.



Who are they?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 29, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> And now you hit me with sheeple. I give up



I picked that up over in the Political forum a few years back.


----------



## tcward (Oct 29, 2014)

fairhope said:


> That boy had plenty of autograph money to pay for those crab legs. Anybody who believes he didn't take any money after the 3k figure that TG got needs to check themselves. If it comes out somehow that he did take money he along with CJF should be gone and all wins except the Clemson game which he did not play should be vacated.



They will be vacated.....just a matter of time.


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> I've never thought very highly of team members who sell out their team mates for the sake of personal aggrandizement at the team's expense.



^^^^this


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 29, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> I bet that idiot "Wimpston" knows how to spell trailer correctly.



Is there a badge that come with your position as grammar police?  I hope a small stipend as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh well he will be well rested for Auburn.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

Gurley was just filling a market need


Why do y'all hate the market?

T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> And yet Wimpston denies, denies, denies and keeps on keepin on like it's no problem at all.
> 
> NCAA is joke and has been for a decade.



I wasn't aware that there was ever an accusation that Winston took money.  I would love a link showing an actual accusation.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Gurley was just filling a market need
> 
> 
> Why do y'all hate the market?
> ...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Gurley was just filling a market need
> 
> 
> Why do y'all hate the market?
> ...



Won't find that here.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 30, 2014)

Gurley signs his name and creates jobs

Obama signs his and kills jobs


And gurley is the one punished


T


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Gurley signs his name and creates jobs
> 
> Obama signs his and kills jobs
> 
> ...



We finally agree on something!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Gurley signs his name and creates jobs
> 
> Obama signs his and kills jobs
> 
> ...



That's not true.  When Obama signs his, we ALL get punished.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I wasn't aware that there was ever an accusation that Winston took money.  I would love a link showing an actual accusation.



First link I found on good ole Google. 

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...signed-jameis-winston-memorabilia-discovered/

A few clips..



> ESPN.com’s Darren Rovell reported more than 2,000 signatures by Florida State quarterback Jameis Winston were authenticated by the James Spence Authentication website.





> Upon news of the latest Winston scandal, Florida State head coach Jimbo Fisher was adamant in his response.
> 
> “Kids sign things all the time. So, what do you want them to do, stop signing stuff? We could make them not have any fans from that standpoint and not sign for anybody. That’s what it’s going to come to, and that’s a shame for college football, that somebody exploits a kid. Now, if they’re getting paid for it, then I don’t have any knowledge of that. I don’t believe Jameis did.”
> 
> ...





> At least one expert, Matt Powers of Powers Collectibles in Kansas City, told Rovell that it would be nearly impossible for Winston to sign this many autographs in a public setting. Instead, Powers implicated the collection may have originated from a private signing or forged versions.





> Florida State’s compliance department is still looking into the allegations.


Yeah...I'm sure they are.


Difference is in Winston's case no dealer is coming forward ratting him out like in the Gurley case.

Dude is crooked to the core and everyone but Nole fans see it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> First link I found on good ole Google.
> 
> http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...signed-jameis-winston-memorabilia-discovered/
> 
> ...



So, in other words, no.  You couldn't find where anyone has actually accused him of taking money.  

BTW.  Y'all need to sit Perryman.  He's been paid for autographs.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Denzel Perryman Autographed 8x10 Photo&_itemId=120922333093


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> So, in other words, no.  You couldn't find where anyone has actually accused him of taking money.
> 
> BTW.  Y'all need to sit Perryman.  He's been paid for autographs.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Denzel Perryman Autographed 8x10 Photo&_itemId=120922333093



Reading comprehension as usual is not a requirement at FSu...


> The argument against Fisher’s claim is the pieces are sequentially ordered despite the large amount, which suggests they were received at the same time from one signing.



Perryman doesn't have thousands of sequentially numbered autographs all verified by a single dealer. 

The garnet and gold makes one heck of a blinding set of glasses.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 30, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Is there a badge that come with your position as grammar police?  I hope a small stipend as well.



No badge. No stipend.

I just find it extremely funny that a UM grad that calls someone from FSU an idiot cant even spell a grade school word correctly.



tjl1388 said:


> Reading comprehension as usual is not a requirement at FSu...



As is correct spelling of grade school words not a requirement at UM. 

Carry on now.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Reading comprehension as usual is not a requirement at FSu...
> 
> 
> Perryman doesn't have thousands of sequentially numbered autographs all verified by a single dealer.
> ...



Again, who has actually said, "I paid Winston for the autographs?"  

Look, I don't doubt for a minute that he got paid for the autographs.  I don't doubt that a handful of players from every program are taking money for their autographs, but are we gonna start suspending everyone who has signed an autogaph, or just the ones that are a few weeks away of reminding you how far your program has fallen?


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 30, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> No badge. No stipend.
> 
> I just find it extremely funny that a UM grad that calls someone from FSU an idiot cant even spell a grade school word correctly.
> 
> ...



Glad I could give you some entertainment between flipping burgers and salting the fries.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 30, 2014)

Jameis Winston
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...RC0.H0&_nkw=Jameis+Winston+autograph&_sacat=0 

Denzel Perryman   
http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Denzel Perryman Autographed 8x10 Photo&_itemId=120922333093 

Duke Johnson
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...utograph&_nkw=duke+johnson+autograph&_sacat=0 

Marcus Mariota  
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=10&_nkw=marcus+mariota+autograph&_frs=1 

Nick Marshall
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...tograph&_nkw=nick+marshall+autograph&_sacat=0 

Dak Prescott
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...utograph&_nkw=dak+prescott+autograph&_sacat=0 
Amari Cooper
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...utograph&_nkw=amari+cooper+autograph&_sacat=0


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 16, 2014)

gacowboy said:


> I never really thought about this, but it does make you think about his future. Heisman out now, if he lied about the amount what might come of that too? Lots of things may influence him. He will excel at the NFL combine and probably go 1st round. Multi -million $$$ contract next spring.



Wow !! I sure feel for him, hope he heals and comes back well. He should have just sat out these 3 last games...


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 16, 2014)

formula1 said:


> If I were Gurley I would not return for risk of injury and his future.
> 
> But I bet he will return for Auburn if Georgia has an opportunity to get to the SEC Championship.
> 
> ...


 This ^


----------

